# I've been getting lots of tips with this trick



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Often Im asked 'how do you like working for Uber".

this question beautifully leads to the following response and a tip:

"Well, this would be a great job if only I could make a living at it.....
See, the rate $1.10 per mile ( _your city is different_ ) was the same rate that taxis were charging in 1984, and I know this because I drove a taxi during that year, but the difference was that you could rent a one bedroom apartment for $200, and gas was about 75 cents a gallon. So, here it is, 35 years later, and the rate is the same. ( boo hoo, etc )

( I shut up at this point ).

they feel sorry for me and leave me a tip ( works often, you'd be suprised  ).

Yesterday, I got a $30 tip on a $20 ride.

However, one shmuck left me an "unprofessional" report. But it was worth the money I'm making.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Often Im asked 'how do you like working for Uber".
> 
> this question beautifully leads to the following response and a tip:
> 
> ...


90 cents a mile 18 cents a minute !
Minus 25 % !!!
Delivering Pizza pays better !

Delivering pizza $7.25 hr.
30 cents a Mile COMING AND GOING !
Customers are urged to tip !



Oscar Levant said:


> Often Im asked 'how do you like working for Uber".
> 
> this question beautifully leads to the following response and a tip:
> 
> ...


"Side Hustlers" arent SUPPOSED to be professionals!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> in 1984 gas was about 75 cents a gallon.


Where?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Where?


L.A. but I'm guessing, I forgot exactly what it was but it was a lot less than now.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> L.A. but I'm guessing, I forgot exactly what it was but it was a lot less than now.


Back in 1984 gas was around $1.30/gal for the nat'l avg which accounting for economic growth this past 30 years is about $2.50/gal in today's market. Gas topped the $1/gal mark during the Iran Hostage Crisis of 1979 that magically ended in Jan '81, the day before Reagan was sworn in as president.
P.S. Don't forget that the $1.10/mile taxi rate of '84 is equivalent to $2/mile today.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Back in 1984 gas was around $1.30/gal for the nat'l avg which accounting for economic growth this past 30 years is about $2.50/gal in today's market. Gas topped the $1/gal mark during the Iran Hostage Crisis of 1979 that magically ended in Jan '81, the day before Reagan was sworn in as president.
> P.S. Don't forget that the $1.10/mile taxi rate of '84 is equivalent to $2/mile today.


Actually $1.10 in '84 is more like $2.60 today.

Gas is comparatively cheaper today, but certainly not to the extent that uber rates are compared to taxi rates.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

My mortgage and car insurance are definitely higher today then they were in the 80's.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Back in 1984 gas was around $1.30/gal for the nat'l avg which accounting for economic growth this past 30 years is about $2.50/gal in today's market. Gas topped the $1/gal mark during the Iran Hostage Crisis of 1979 that magically ended in Jan '81, the day before Reagan was sworn in as president.
> P.S. Don't forget that the $1.10/mile taxi rate of '84 is equivalent to $2/mile today.


When I got my license in 1998 gas was $.99 a gallon


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> "Side Hustlers" arent SUPPOSED to be professionals!


The only one doing the Hustling is Uber hustling the drivers to work for free, and make them afraid to lose the gig. that's the best part.


----------



## MackDriver (May 29, 2017)

I get a tip very seldom even with folks that so appreciated my great service. I am so sick of Uber, and passengers in Los Angeles that live on crazy steep hills in Echo Park, Silverlake and Highland Park. I wish I knew the destination to avoid the no tip hill-dwellers!


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> However, one shmuck left me an "unprofessional" report.


People are pathetic man. In what world is truthfully answering a question you were asked "unprofessional"? The guy was just projecting his guilt on you. loser.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> People are pathetic man. In what world is truthfully answering a question you were asked "unprofessional"? The guy was just projecting his guilt on you. loser.


I would give a one star and unprofessional for that. When I am at a business and asking a question like that, it truly is just small talk. I don't want to hear any negativity and complaining, but that just me I find it unprofessional.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would give a one star and unprofessional for that. When I am at a business and asking a question like that, it truly is just small talk. I don't want to hear any negativity and complaining, but that just me I find it unprofessional.


Don't ask a question if you may not like the answer.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> Don't ask a question if you may not like the answer.


Don't make me feel uncomfortable or ratings will surely suffer.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't make me feel uncomfortable or ratings will surely suffer.


What bills can I pay with my rating? Can I go on vacation with my rating? Can I put money away for retirement with my rating?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> What bills can I pay with my rating? Can I go on vacation with my rating? Can I put money away for retirement with my rating?


No, but you can not keep driving with Uber if enough people rate low as in lower than 5 stars. So you cannot buy stuff with a rating you can buy even less if not working.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, but you can not keep driving with Uber if enough people rate low as in lower than 5 stars. So you cannot buy stuff with a rating you can buy even less if not working.


I have a full-time job so I'll be just fine... Not going to bend over for entitled f*cks like you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

brendon292 said:


> I have a full-time job so I'll be just fine... Not going to bend over for entitled like you.


Who said anything about bending over, just do your job that you are being paid for whatever you feel that is, and people will rate accordingly based on what they feel is your job.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Don't make me feel uncomfortable or ratings will surely suffer.


This is why Original Poster received the one complaint that he did. People do not like it when you make them uncomfortable. They can be dead wrong, but if you make them feel uncomfortable, and, they have an outlet to express their displeasure with it, they are going to take it. Read the post. I am _*not*_ making a statement on what or who is right, wrong, correct or incorrect. I am making statements of fact. Call the passenger any kind of [rectal aperture], [offspring of a woman of ill repute] or [male donkey] that you will, he has the option of downrating you and if you give enough of these customers the opportunity, every once in a while someone is going to take it.

Now that I have made this statement, all who read this topic would do well to keep in mind that the quoted poster is an admitted skinflint who does not like to tip.



Uberfunitis said:


> just do your job that you are being paid for whatever you feel that is, and people will rate accordingly based on what they feel is your job.


You must have been a government worker in another life because the above gobbledegook would put any GS-12 to shame.


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Back in 1984 gas was around $1.30/gal for the nat'l avg which accounting for economic growth this past 30 years is about $2.50/gal in today's market. Gas topped the $1/gal mark during the Iran Hostage Crisis of 1979 that magically ended in Jan '81, the day before Reagan was sworn in as president.
> P.S. Don't forget that the $1.10/mile taxi rate of '84 is equivalent to $2/mile today.


I paid .70 a gallon on Fort Ord California around that time.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)




----------

